# Diy Help!



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey i was just wondering, since im thinking about buying a red tail boa, how to build your own cage for these creatures(dimensions and such). I have a metals class next semester so im going to most likely be making it out of metal. Any help or pictures of ones setup would be helpful! Thanks


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I wouldnt reccomend making it outta metal for two reasons.

the first is the amount of electicity lights and heaters will be using. elecritity and metal doesnt make for a very happy snake......ZAP!!!!

If the snakes escapes electricution, the metal will conduct heat from whatever heat source you use, resulting in very hot tank walls, which lead to burns


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

metal is not good :no. Like j burf said it will be too hot one side and too cold the other. It will also be much more difficult to make, use wood. With wod you can alway take it apart again when youneed to move it so you can make it huge if you want. I have an 8' roughneck monitor cage which i couldn't have possibly got through my door.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

In that case...any build plans using wood?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

There are loads on the web, i'll have a look reound for you lateer this evening.

I made my viv from wood and it really isnt that difficult


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i got mine direct from the producer, It was more expensive than if i cut the pieces myself but it looks much better than what i would have done and it saved alot of time. Its 8'X2'X18" and i can easily change the specs.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Neat snakes, and as adults will require a decent sized enclosure..if you would like to put metal skills to the test use good angle stock and make a frame for plywood, or acryllic.......great answers guys!


----------

